# What's your favorite Mascara????



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2006)

Please recommend a brand. Right now I have 5 different brands and none of them are GREAT! They are all sort a BLAH.

I want a black mascara that stays without smudging, lengthens, and isn't necessarily water proof.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 18, 2006)

I get whatever is cheap or free. But what I have been wanting to try is http://www.maybelline.co.uk/products/eyes/l29l30l31l200l382.htm

I can't bring myself to pay $11 or whatever they are charging for it, though.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 18, 2006)

I am a big fan of Urban Decay's Skyscraper mascara in gotham.

It lengthens, doesn't clump, isn't water proof, and doesn't smudge. and, it doesnt irritate my super sensitive eyes.

i think it runs about $18 a tube.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2006)

I always come back to Maybeline 'Great Lash' in _Blackest Black_.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 18, 2006)

L'oreals double extend or Mac pro lash.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

I have worn Estee Lauder since parachute pants were in, and have used all of their different mascaras. Right now I really like the Lash XL, in black. It is not water proof, only smudges when I rub my eyes after a long day, and does not flake. The main reason I love it is that I can apply one coat for the daytime look and when I want to go more Diva I can do multiple and get a more dramatic effect. I have very curly lashes and clumps make me look like I have spiders on my eyelids. Next time you are out at the mall, ask for a sample, you never know! And now that you are going more places... what a perfect place to start. 

Good Luck!


----------



## jamie (Jan 18, 2006)

I love Maybelline's Sky High Curves... it doesn't smudge at all, and creates this great curl and extension. Kinda Marilyn Monroe-ish eyes.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Please recommend a brand. Right now I have 5 different brands and none of them are GREAT! They are all sort a BLAH.
> 
> I want a black mascara that stays without smudging, lengthens, and isn't necessarily water proof.



I like Trish McAvoy. It's department store and pricier than drugstore brands, but it doesn't clump, makes my lashes long and curly, and washes off beautifully. It really does pay to buy the better stuff, at least that is what I have found for me.


----------



## jamyjam224 (Jan 19, 2006)

I love Diorshow, It's the best : )


----------



## wtchmel (Jan 19, 2006)

Mascara, one of my last chemical hold outs(along with scents). I don't wear it often, and it's been a decade + search for the 'best' one that works. I've tried so many, and they're so expensive, and they just don't do well on me. Two that I've stayed with for the last couple years has been Almay One coat sky high curves?(i think thats it) and Prescriptives fake lash, or something to that extent. I've tried so many, to no avail. I have totally straight eyelashes. Think horse eyelashes, and they're blonde. Don't even get me started on eyelash curlers, they never work!!
Anyone try tinting or perming their eyelashes? I've done the tinting many years ago.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm currently using Maybelline's Unstoppable mascara, and am very pleased with it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm pretty pleased with Maybelline's Full and Soft. It has a good brush which for me seems to be the trickier thing to find as many mascara formulas seem about the same. Almay's One Coat is good too.

I'd keep trying with the curler. Blow it with a blow dryer for a few seconds first and perhaps the heat will help.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I always come back to Maybeline 'Great Lash' in _Blackest Black_.



That's what I use too. In brownish-black. Easy to find in the store (and in my makeup bag) since it's hot pink with a lime green cap.


----------



## Venus de Mpls (Jan 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> That's what I use too. In brownish-black. Easy to find in the store (and in my makeup bag) since it's hot pink with a lime green cap.


I'm with Lilly - blackest black probably looks totally crazy on me, (having skin that's a pinky shade one step and a few freckles from albino), but it makes my blue eyes pop.


----------



## Jane (Jan 24, 2006)

Change mascara tubes often. Things can grow in there, and cause eye infections.


----------



## RedHead (Jan 24, 2006)

Lancome extra rich and creamy formula is great
Estee Lauder is even better - you will pay a premimium for these; but they last for quite a long time - I only go through one every 4 to 6 months; so the 20+ price isn't so bad!


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybelline XXL Black Mascara is great. My Personal Fav!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 24, 2006)

NCprincess, is that the one with the two step process? Where you put on the white primer, then the mascara? If so, I love that, too. In fact I have a couple different brands like that and I think they're great. They really thicken and lengthen my lashes, without the clump or spikey spider eyes factor. And they stay put even with me rubbing my eyes all night long.


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu (Jan 24, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> NCprincess, is that the one with the two step process? Where you put on the white primer, then the mascara? If so, I love that, too. In fact I have a couple different brands like that and I think they're great. They really thicken and lengthen my lashes, without the clump or spikey spider eyes factor. And they stay put even with me rubbing my eyes all night long.



Yep that's the one makes your eyes look gorgeous


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm going to try the new CoverGirl - LashExact... new brush, supposedly no clumps, which is the majority of what I'm looking for right now. 

I use Clinique, Lancome, and a couple of other "high end" and they all clump. For me, it's going to be all about the brush... so I'm going to give this new one a shot. 

Here's a link if you're interested. 

http://covergirl.com/cgcollection/eyes/mascara/mini_lashexact/index.jhtml


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 28, 2006)

Just bought some new mascara today. I was in a hurry to get it on and get going so I didn't let the coats dry but it did a nice job. The brush did a good job reaching all of the lashes. I will give a better review after I've tried for a couple of days.

oh yah it did wash off pretty easily.

MaxFactor Lash Perfection. here's a link:
http://www.maxfactor.com/whats_new/index.jsp


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi all!

I'm a big fan of Maybelline's (waterproof - if not, I'd look like a raccoon) Great Lash blackest black too. It's relatively inexpensive and works. Being a bit of a girly-girl, I used to read magazines that would ask big name makeup artists to list their favorite cosmetics; Maybelline Great Lash was always listed. 

Hey - it's been around for ages for a reason...


----------



## Ash (Feb 5, 2006)

I have the new Lash Exact from Cover Girl with the silicone bristled brush. It actually goes on pretty smoothly. No major clumps, yet.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I love love love Avon Extreme VOlume mascara in black. Its the best Ive ever tried and I have really think lashes and this makes them like 3 times their size


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 5, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I have the new Lash Exact from Cover Girl with the silicone bristled brush. It actually goes on pretty smoothly. No major clumps, yet.




Yup, I posted about it up higher in the thread and I finally got to pick it up this weekend... really like the brush, super smooth application, no clumps. 

Dig it so far.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 6, 2006)

I really love DiorShow by Christian Dior. It makes my lashes thick and gorgeous...If you are looking for something for everyday and prefer a more natural look, I don't know if this is the one to go with- it's high drama.


----------

